# USC SCA summer program



## Wheaty (Feb 14, 2011)

My daughter is finishing her sophomore year in high school and she's been accepted for summer classes at USC SCA starting in June. She's signed up for an 8 unit producing and directing class. All of this seems terrific but I wanted to see if anyone here had any comments about the SCA summer classes or the program itself.

Thanks,
Wheaty


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 5, 2011)

It's a great idea. My daughter took the New York Film Academy summer program several years ago when she was in high school. She learned a lot. Now she is a junior at USC film school. You are doing your daughter a favor by sending her to a summer program so she can see if she likes film school. My daughter also did a summer program at the Art Center while she was in high school.


----------



## Wheaty (Mar 6, 2011)

Suenos53,

Thanks for commenting.  My youngest is looking forward to summer school and I think it will help her get a broad view of the many specialties within this field.

How does your daughter liking SCA so far?

Best,
Wheaty


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a great school! It has delivered what she had hoped for - great training and friendships with people who share her passion for film.

That said, I think there are also other fine places to train such as Loyola Marymount, UCLA, Art Center, Cal Arts, & Chapman in southern CA alone.


----------



## Wheaty (Mar 6, 2011)

We had LMU, UCLA and Chapman on her radar but not CalArts or Art Center.  I'll have to learn more about both.

Is your daughter thinking about MFA programs?


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 6, 2011)

No need for graduate school in film. That would be redundant. After four years of intensive film training at USC, she will be ready for an entry level job.


----------

